# is it possible..(which i think it is)



## kazle (Dec 27, 2008)

i got a dell inspiron 530S i530s-114b

i got this pc for christmas... i love it except for a few things..
its a thin design i want to know if i can buy a new standard case. and put all the componants in it easily since this model might be a lil different


i want to replace the case becuase i plan on upgrading power supply and graphics card.

power supply

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023
so yea.. 

is it possible and how hard would it be.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it is new you will void the warranty by disassembling it.

It is possible to do with the 530's they are a standard mATX board.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if its a dell you will need a special PSU from PCPnC
http://www.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_500_Dell/index.html


----------

